# Splash Orpington - 6 weeks old roo or not?



## Julb (Jul 30, 2012)

We picked up some chicks about 6 weeks ago and this was the only Orpington they had so I have nothing to compare it with. Some days we think it is definitely a roo, some days we think pullet. We have 3 other little roos of different breeds and all their combs are much bigger. 

Hopefully, someone here can help us figure out the gender.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Pullet. 

Here is a pic of my Buff Orpington at 7 weeks old


----------



## Julb (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you. The wattles were throwing us off. We haven't had a non-roo chick get them so early before.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice looking birds!


----------

